
For the wealthy, myriad advantages in college admissions (even without cheating) - ilamont
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/04/20/for-wealthy-myriad-advantages-college-admissions-even-without-cheating/oNnMf0BIaekFR5a2jeWGuK/story.html
======
chmaynard
The college-admissions scandal clearly delineates the difference between
people with connections (alumni and wealthy donors) and people with none.
People with influence would never get caught cheating in this manner. They
would take advantage of their old-boy network or bribe the school with the
promise of a large gift. The rest of us don't have this kind of influence. A
few parents decided to try to game the system by doing business with a
slimeball like Rick Singer.

~~~
jjeaff
You make it sound like those that got caught were just small timers that don't
have real wealth. But some of those involved are extremely wealthy and have a
great deal of influence.

And even the most influential and powerful don't always get their way. There
are plenty of people with enough integrity and self respect that won't budge
no matter your level of influence.

